# Miami!



## homeless (Nov 3, 2018)

Miami Oklahoma that is!! This year we got to see the fall colors as we left out of Missouri.  Retraced our “First Year Out” back to Fort Scott, KS. Back then our first couple days on the road we stayed at a church parking lot on the south side of town. But this year it’s not Sunday and we got tired by Nevada Mo, so we stayed at the City Park. Read More:


----------

